# PCGH-PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarte? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarte? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarte? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## Stueppi (11. Juli 2015)

Das war der beste Leserbrief den ich hier jemals gesehen habe! Bitte öfters solche Fragen nehmen, diese kann man nämlich nicht so leicht im Forum beantworten.

Fragen wie: "Welche CPU ist besser, i7 4790k oder 5775c?" sind unintressant für Leserbriefe.


----------



## 9Strike (11. Juli 2015)

^^ Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich den letzten Leserbrief gelesen hatte und dachte das wäre mal interessanter als ist das oder jenes besser, wozu gibt es das Forum?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Die Tatsache ist zwar komisch aber was soll man da machen.


----------



## 3-tium (12. Juli 2015)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Immer sieht man nur gtx 9** und ich habe mich gefragt, warum eigentlich keine AMD Graka. 
Aber traurig, dass die Nachrage nach den AMD Karten nicht so hoch ist. Ich habe in über 80% der von mir gebauten PC's (ca 6 bisher), AMD Karten drin,
weil diese bei gleicher Leistung erheblich günstiger sind und Physx nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## iKimi22 (12. Juli 2015)

Viele Leute denken leider immer noch an alte Zeiten, schlechte Treiber. Egal wie schwach die NV Karte ist, Sie muss besser sein ... -.-
Aber eine Fury X und eine 390x sind schlecht fürs verkaufen. Jeder der sich solche Highendkarten kaufen will, baut seinen PC selber^^
Die Masse kauft GPU's um 200€.
Hättet Ihr lieber eine 380 4gb genommen oder eine Klasse drunter.

So wird das wieder nix.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juli 2015)

3-tium schrieb:


> Das habe mich auch schon gefragt. Immer sieht man nur gtx 9** und ich habe mich gefragt, warum eigentlich keine AMD Graka.
> Aber traurig, dass die Nachrage nach den AMD Karten nicht so hoch ist. Ich habe in über 80% der von mir gebauten PC's (ca 6 bisher) AMD Karten drin,
> weil diese bei gleicher Leistung erheblich günstiger sind und Physx nicht benötigt wird.



Wir vermuten, dass es nur eine kleine Schnittmenge zwischen PCGH-PC-Käufern und PCGH-X-Mitgliedern gibt. Wie du schon schreibst: "in über 80% der von *mir gebauten* PCs".
Wenn man selbst baut, insbesondere wenn man aufrüstet, beschäftigt man sich intensiver mit der Hardware und kauft nur einzelne Komponenten. Ein Komplett-PC-Käufer ist schlechter informiert und orientiert sich an Werbung/allgemeinem Ruf. Umgekehrt sind 50 Euro Preisvorteil bei der Grafikkarte keine große Summe mehr, wenn sie in einem 1500-Euro-Rechner steckt.


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2015)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Da haben sich "Wissen und Fakten" eingefressen, teilweise sind für viele AMD und ATI immer noch verschiedene Firmen.
Die Treibersache wird sich wohl noch Jahrzente halten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2015)

Die Treibersache hält sich weil es faktisch immer noch so ist!  Es ist zwar schon besser geworden..  Dennoch erlebe ich immer noch immer mal wieder Systeme....  Die selbst beim neuaufsetzen durch den amd Treiber zerschossen werden.    Bei NV wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall gewesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Die Treibersache hält sich weil es faktisch immer noch so ist!  Es ist zwar schon besser geworden..  Dennoch erlebe ich immer noch immer mal wieder Systeme....  Die selbst beim neuaufsetzen durch den amd Treiber zerschossen werden.    Bei NV wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall gewesen.


Rhabarberrhabarber. Es ist keine zwei Monate her, dass Nvidias supi (übrigens WHQL-zertifizierter , soviel dazu) "game ready" Treiber für TW3  für crashende Systeme sorgte. Und zwar sogar vom Desktop aus.


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Juli 2015)

Naja , mein GEILER WHQL "Gameready" Treiber sorgt auch ständig  für Crashes am Desktop...


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2015)

Oder die Version die Aktiv Karten der NV 5XX Serie vernichtete. Zufälligerweise um zu AMD aufzuschließen.
Leider außerhalb von Garantie und Gewährleistung.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Die Treibersache hält sich weil es faktisch immer noch so ist!  Es ist zwar schon besser geworden..  Dennoch erlebe ich immer noch immer mal wieder Systeme....  Die selbst beim neuaufsetzen durch den amd Treiber zerschossen werden.    Bei NV wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall gewesen.


Ist faktisch nicht so.
Hatte letztens auch einen Treiberfehler bei dem mir fast alle Spiele nach dem Start abgestürzt sind. Älterer Treiber drauf und gut, soviel zu den ach so tollen Treibern von Nvidia. 

@Topic. 
Wer kauft denn die Fertig PCs? Eher Leute die sonst bei MM kaufen würden, und da gibts fast ausschließlich die GTX Gaming Super Power Grafikkarten^^ Meist auch noch irgendwelche Krüppel wie die GTX 760 oder 650. Ja, hab die letztens erst gesehen in einer 700€ Gaming Maschine, zusammen mit einem i7-4770 + 16 GB Ram xD


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Juli 2015)

Du hast mir doch gerade selber recht gegeben.  Älterer Treiber rauf und ok.  Ich rede von egal welcher Treiber drauf...  Dauerhaft Fehler....  OS neu aufsetzen...  Dann Fehler erst behoben.  
Außerdem beziehe ich mich nicht nur auf Einzelfälle.  Ich repariere Computer beruflich und beziehe mich da auf den gesamtschnitt aller reparierten PCs über ein Jahr bezogen.


----------



## BreakinB (16. Juli 2015)

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert" - Die AMD/ATI-Treiber waren eben nicht mal "ausnahmsweise", sondern über Jahre eine Zumutung. Zu Radeon 9800 Pro Zeiten (das war wirklich eine ganz feine Karte!) habe ich viele PCs mit ebendieser gebaut. Von den beglückten werde ich heute noch schräg angeschaut, wenn ich eine AMD-Karte vorschlage. Die allgemeine Absturz-, Bildfehler und Bluescreen-Neigung von dem Zeug war für Normaluser einfach nicht zu wuppen. 

Und heute? Wird der geneigte Käufer eines AMD-Graka-Komplettrechners regelmäßig auf seiner Lieblingsseite lesen, welche Neuerscheinung mal wieder deutlich schlechter auf AMD-Karten performt. Das Update, das das nach 2 Wochen behebt, ist nicht so medienwirksam. Dann wird es heißen "Leute, ihr seid doch angeblich Hardware-Experten, was soll das?" und das Zeug steht wiederum wie Blei in den Regalen.

Meine einzige Hoffnung: Die Fury X PCs werden nur von "Enthusiasten" gekauft, die das ganze etwas lockerer sehen können... Denke aber, auch dieser Ausflug zu den Roten wird kurz.


----------



## marvinj (16. Juli 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Die Treibersache hält sich weil es faktisch immer noch so ist!  Es ist zwar schon besser geworden..  Dennoch erlebe ich immer noch immer mal wieder Systeme....  Die selbst beim neuaufsetzen durch den amd Treiber zerschossen werden.    Bei NV wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall gewesen.




Na das ist wohl oft nen Layer 8 Problem. Als Jahrelanger Besitzer von AMD Produkten, vorallem Grakas, glaube ich nciht an diesen Mythos. Außerdem kann jeder, der nur eine handvoll Ahnung mitbringt, wie eigentlich so ein System tickt, das Ganze ohne eine Neuinsallation beheben...


----------



## TheSir99 (17. Juli 2015)

Wers glaubt...
Ich galube einfach, dass Intel und Nvidia nur bessere Rabatte eingeräumt haben, wenn ihre Produkte verbaut werden.


----------



## BreakinB (17. Juli 2015)

Schau mal in die Signaturen hier im Forum oder auch im Quickpoll-Bereich. Die Leute hier bauen überwiegend selbst, dennoch zeigt sich eine erheblich Dominanz von Intel/nVidia. Das kann ja nicht an "eingeräumten Rabatten" liegen 

AMD-Hardware liegt in den Regalen wie blei, und wenn ich im Handel etwas reißen will, verbaue ich sie nicht. Bei den CPUs im Gaming-Bereich (leider) mittlerweile zurecht, bei den Grafikkarten sieht es wenigstens etwas besser aus. Warten wir ab, wie die Fury X Kisten gehen.


----------

